# Black Magic



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

The site sums it up..........our bikes are made of it: Black Magic

TORAY


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

your bikes...

mine are made with ATR carbon


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*I just love it salsa*



Salsa_Lover said:


> your bikes...
> 
> mine are made with ATR carbon


so is my C50 strada but the carbon weave was toray i believe......in fact I was already using their carbon/kevlar fabric in 92 when shaping funboards and using "sicomin composites" epoxy resines........ATR was using the same i believe!!:thumbsup:

Check their site out: ATR Group

they are still top of la creme to say the least


----------

